# help with dual output video card hookup on church projector



## bignate (Feb 10, 2012)

okay i so went out and bought a new toshiba satellite for our church for recording music and doing some other stuff then we ended up getting easy worship.i didnt know when we purchased the computer but apparently you should have a dual output video card for the easy worship program so im scrambling before we get this thing hooked up trying to figure out what i need.
i think i have found my answer but wanted to check with you guys and see what you thought i know its a long link but here is what i found on ebay that i think will work
IOGEAR USB 2.0 External VGA Video Card GUC2015V NIB Dual Monitors Made Easy (0881317007346) | eBay
pretty sure this is what i want but ive never tryed anything like it anyone have any suggestions?? the budget is pretty well exhausted for this and im down to this last bump{i hope} before it is ready.. will this work??


----------



## cpf (Feb 11, 2012)

The laptop will most likely have a VGA port. Just hook up your projector to that and (Vista and above) hold down Windows and press P until the Extend option is active?


----------



## bignate (Feb 11, 2012)

well it works with my toshiba laptop i will try tomorow at church and see if that works makes sense hopefully it will work


----------

